
Lies, Damned Lies and “Eventual Consistency” - kartD
https://voltdb.com/blog/lies-damned-lies-and-eventual-consistency
======
Kaizeth
Reporting is a clear example of a case where it is acceptable to users to make
decisions based on out of date data, and businesses function perfectly well on
these "incorrect" decisions.

How important having up-to-date data is depends very much on the type of
decision being made, and the expected impact of not being consistent.

Consistency should be carefully considered from the business perspective
before deciding what level of consistency is best, and these choices should be
communicated to business so they can take them into account when making
decisions.

